# Merendina



## santpola

Buongiorno, esiste un equivalente francese per indicare questi prodotti industriali che i bambini italiani mangiano in quantità? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## robertaL

Non credo che esista, non l'ho mai sentito. Si usa "goûter", che, come in italiano indica sia lo spuntino fuori pasto che quello che si mangia in queste occasioni. Ma, a differenza dell'italiano, è meno semanticamente legato all'idea di prodotto industriale. Se si vuole sottolineare la produzione industriale, si dice qualcosa come "gâteau industriel"
ma è certo meglio aspettare la conferma di un madrelingua, potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Come detto da robertaL, "goûter"  . In Belgio, si chiama anche "quatre heures" quello che ci si porta (o compra) a scuola . Al limite, direi "goûter tout fait", mai sentito "goûter industriel"  ... da queste parti !


----------



## itka

Non ho mai sentito una parola speciale per esprimere quest'idea... "goûter industriel" ? No... mai sentito.


> In Belgio, si chiama anche "quatre heures" quello che ci si porta (o compra) a scuola .


 Si dice anche in Francia ! dato che questa merenda era mangiata tradizionalmente alle quattre di pomeriggio. 
Ci sono anche altre parole : _collation, en-cas_, ma non evocano la più minima idea di "prodotto industriale".


----------



## santpola

Molto interessante! Grazie a tutti


----------



## Nino83

Salve a tutti. 
Volevo chiedervi se c'è qualche differenza tra _en-cas_ e _goûter_ per indicare lo spuntino, la merenda, cioé quel pasto che si fa, di solito, tra il pranzo e la cena. 

Cari saluti


----------



## cubo magico

Bonjour,
 je pense que le *goûter* c'est plutôt pour les enfants, alors que l'*en-cas* c'est pour tout le monde.


----------



## Nino83

Larousse et itka disent qu'il s'écrive _en-cas_. 
Merci beaucoup, cubo magico


----------

